# called in a cat



## Paul-e (Sep 16, 2012)

I just happened to have my new Rare Earth call with me at work the other day. I decided to give it a try while on break, and it worked like a charm! This guy was not impressed when he heard my phone's camera go off!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Good calling and Good shooting!

I have tested my calls on the neighbor hood cats. One eavening I was on the porch. My neighbor lost her cat.... I called him home for her.... Like a knight with a shiny predator call I was


----------



## Paul-e (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm sure your neighbor wasn't impressed with the small hole from the .204 with no exit though! LOL


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Well you can't have everything.... At least she got her cat back.... Besides I did not want the entire neighborhood come knocking on my door every time they lose their pet. lol


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

LOL You guys crack me up !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah.... It does not work for my dogs anymore.... they have been educated. lol


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

My dogs go completely nuts and start barking and howling everytime I even put a call in my mouth! Makes it kinda hard to practice at home once in awhile!


----------



## Paul-e (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm not allowed to play "bobcat in heat" on the Foxpro anymore! The cats response was hilarious! IMO (not the wifes)


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I am looking at e-calls now....


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I know I know.... I have even told everyone how I prefer a hand call.. Which I do. But I think it will be a nice complement to using the hand calls. I can howl with my hand call and the e-call. I want one mostly so that I can put it a little upwind and start out with the hand call then switch the the e-call when something shows up... I thought putting the decoy with it would be cool too.


----------



## Paul-e (Sep 16, 2012)

How do you spell "sacriligous"? Friend of mine was strictly traditional, stick bows and old cap and ball muzzleloaders 2 yrs ago. Now he's got a compound, crossbow and in-line muzzle loader! These times they are a changin'!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

The fun of predator hunting to me is using the hand calls to call them in. But since I often hunt alon.... I am looking for an assistant....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Paul-e said:


> How do you spell "sacriligous"? Friend of mine was strictly traditional, stick bows and old cap and ball muzzleloaders 2 yrs ago. Now he's got a compound, crossbow and in-line muzzle loader! These times they are a changin'!


We know one guy who still throws rocks.......Personally I think he was hit in the head by one as a small child.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Well said Don, I think you figured it out and thats why he always mentions a helmet. His mother probably got it for him right after the incident. LOL


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

mine would just say shut up and toughen up !! LOL then give me a little slap, for doing whatever I just did to get hurt.And she still does it !!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

youngdon said:


> We know one guy who still throws rocks.......Personally I think he was hit in the head by one as a small child.


I was thinking this.... but I swore off giving SG a hard time about buying a gun. lol


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Paul-e said:


> How do you spell "sacriligous"? Friend of mine was strictly traditional, stick bows and old cap and ball muzzleloaders 2 yrs ago. Now he's got a compound, crossbow and in-line muzzle loader! These times they are a changin'!


Sacrilegious


----------



## Paul-e (Sep 16, 2012)

thankes sew muchh 220sweft! who needs spellchek!?!? LOL


----------

